
Is the ground beneath the Stanford campus listening to you? - prostoalex
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/07/22/is-the-ground-on-the-stanford-campus-listening-to-you/
======
lithos
That is actually interesting research. Basically they're trying to make noise
on fiber useful.

As for the implications and use case, not particulary thrilled. Though maybe
it'll eventually have last mile providers wanting to actually lay more fiber
to get cuts on automatic speeding tickets.

